# Leaf size difference between Anubias Nana vs. Petite?



## theDCpump (Jul 22, 2016)

Kehy said:


> What's considered the dividing point between Nana and petite? I know the Petite is just a smaller version, but I've got some that seems borderline, either that or the Nana I'm comparing it to is tiny :laugh2:


A seller here replied to the same question I had.

They stated :
- petite dime size leaf.
- nana quarter size leaf.

Can anyone second that?


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

theDCpump said:


> A seller here replied to the same question I had.
> 
> They stated :
> - petite dime size leaf.
> ...


Personally with other Nana's I've had in the past, the leaves were over 1" wide; much larger than a quarter. Mind you I haven't looked for anubias for over a year, but I wouldn't think sizes would change that much. I do have some known Nanas with smaller leaves though


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Kehy,

My most mature Anubias barteri nana 'Petite" have leaves where the largest leaves a little smaller than a dime; larger than that and I would say 'Nana' but not 'Petite'.

Young rhizomes of A. b. nana 'Petite' growing emersed









Mature rhizomes (same from same plant) of A.B.N. "Petitie' also grown emersed









Mature rhizomes (from same plant) about the same age as the Mature above, grown submerged


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

My new Nana has leaves that are huge, about a half dollar and is just now growing

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## theDCpump (Jul 22, 2016)

This sounds like a perfect place to post nana, petite and other pics of the small "cute" size Anubias.

Should someone start an Official mini-me Anubias thread?
Anything tiny or coin sized belongs.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Just for comparison, does anyone have pics of a regular Barteri?


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

I've been seeing stuff about Anubias micro as well









I'd say regular old nana has leaves about the size of a ping pong ball to a golfball. Anubias Barteri (var. Barteri) has longer stems and larger leaves that are less round than its 'nana' variant


----------



## theDCpump (Jul 22, 2016)

KayakJimW said:


> I've been seeing stuff about Anubias micro as well
> I'd say regular old nana has leaves about the size of a ping pong ball to a golfball. Anubias Barteri (var. Barteri) has longer stems and larger leaves that are less round than its 'nana' variant


Nice.
I'm diggin' the micro, and I love the idea of slow growing, tough plants.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Here's what I'm calling my standard Nana. Large leaves over 1" across. Nice sturdy workhorse of the scape. 









Here's the petites. Smaller dime sized leaves. Lovely, fits almost everywhere. Notice the size difference of the leaves, even on the same mature plant. 










Is this an anubias bragging thread now? Ok. 

Here's my pride and joy; a 3" long Anubias Stardust. Leaf size seems to be in line with a petite, and unusually pale color comes from having been light deprived for some time. Growth seems to be exploding now with better lighting and positioning, very thick and starting to branch.


----------



## theDCpump (Jul 22, 2016)

Can forum members post a few places that _sell_ micro or petite?
Everyone has a search engine, but if you don't mind, who are the recommended sites etc.?

Some sellers have been quite shy with pics of their product that they are selling.
That final question:
Can these places actually come through with micro or petite when the category is all over the place as for actually purchasing the correct variation desired?
My belief or trust is low at this point.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

theDCpump said:


> Can forum members post a few places that _sell_ micro or petite?
> Everyone has a search engine, but if you don't mind, who are the recommended sites etc.?
> 
> Some sellers have been quite shy with pics of their product that they are selling.
> ...


Personally I'd buy from another hobbiest rather than a retail source. I find it's easier to get more information about how plants are being grown and their growth habits in their particular tanks. 

It seems that mature Petites themselves, at least in my tank, usually follow the dime-leaf guideline, even if individual plants have variation. Even smaller plants do seem to at least try for those sizes.


----------

